# Painting Tank Background



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I did some research already on painting a tanks background but would like to get more info.
I already know the tank needs to be cleaned very well and dried and then covered where I dont want the paint going....

So my questions are....
What is better: spray paint or regular paint that would be applied with a roller/brush?
What brand of paint is safe and will be easy to remove in the future if I change my mind?
How long does it take for the paint to dry?
How many coats?
If spray paint how many cans would necessary for a tank around 55 gallons?

Thanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

In the past I used a semi gloss latex and cut in the edges with a brush and used a roller. Some people use flat paint and also use krylon spray cans. I found the latex peels off easy if you ever want to change it. I imagine the krylon spray would come off fairly easy with a razor blade but I never tried. I would add a few coats as well. You can wait a day or so then you can add fish. If you are doing it to a tank already stocked then buy a low VOC paint as the fumes are not as strong/toxic.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> In the past I used a semi gloss latex and cut in the edges with a brush and used a roller. Some people use flat paint and also use krylon spray cans. I found the latex peels off easy if you ever want to change it. I imagine the krylon spray would come off fairly easy with a razor blade but I never tried. I would add a few coats as well. You can wait a day or so then you can add fish. If you are doing it to a tank already stocked then buy a low VOC paint as the fumes are not as strong/toxic.


Thanks for feedback.

It will be an empty tank...

Does the paint need to be oil based or anything?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I used a semi gloss latex and cut in the edges with a brush and used a roller. Some people use flat paint and also use krylon spray cans. I found the latex peels off easy if you ever want to change it. I imagine the krylon spray would come off fairly easy with a razor blade but I never tried. I would add a few coats as well. You can wait a day or so then you can add fish. If you are doing it to a tank already stocked then buy a low VOC paint as the fumes are not as strong/toxic.
> ...


It will probably hold up better being oil based. I would just go to your local paint store and get a quart of black semi gloss latex and a small cut in brush and roller. Just take your time and put on a few coats. It is much easier than you think.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I use flat black spray paint. I just did a 55 with less than one can. Just keep doing light coats till you can't see any light.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> I use flat black spray paint. I just did a 55 with less than one can. Just keep doing light coats till you can't see any light.


I found that flat looks kind of grey when viewing through the glass and this is why I switched to gloss. Maybe it was just the brand of paint I don't know. In the future I will try flat again and see how it works.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

can you guys post pictures of your tanks, one with flat black, and one with the gloss, it will help him and me!


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

flat black spray painted back



















sorry **** camera good one went in another tank...


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Use Plasti-Dip then you can just peel it off if you dont like it


----------



## not1min (Aug 23, 2003)

After you applied all the coats then put some of that wide painters tape over it. That will help preserve the paint.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

^ thats a nice little tip. :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Cromak said:


> Use Plasti-Dip then you can just peel it off if you dont like it


+1 I am so using this next tank. Works great on tubing, intakes etc.


----------



## BrandonH (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm currently setting up my first tank and instead of painting I opted for a removable background. I ended up buying the black foam board at Hobby Lobby and cut it to size. I thought about painting, but was scared to in case I didn't like it. I like the though of something you painted that you can remove like was mentioned above.

-Brandon


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Professional remodelers often spray paint windows without masking the glass. There is a paint scraper made for removing the paint from glass. The paint peels off real easy unless it is paint that has been burned on for twenty years.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I just got a new 150g and used black gloss spray paint to paint the back. Went a little heavy on the paint and it dripped down a little bit between the glass and the frame going around the bottom of the tank. But with sand and rocks in the tank, that will never be seen. The way I see it, I would never paint it any other color than black and if I ever go with a 3d background (about a 1% chance of doing this) it would just cover up the paint anyway, so removing the paint isn't a concern of mine. I used just one can and did successive coats until the can was empty. In between coats I hit it with a hair dryer to speed up dry time. It was an easy process.

Once dry, I took 1 side of the giant cardboard box my stand came in, cut it down to size and affixed it to the backside of the tank to protect the paint.

Make sure to clean the glass thoroughly first! Any oils or foreign substances can prevent the paint from sticking. I had a few spots near the side edges where paint would repel from even though I cleaned with windex first.


----------



## jemsriki (Jan 21, 2012)

I was originally going to use a plain black backgound and tape it to the back of the tank like I've always done to my freshwater tanks. Since I'm painting my fake oak tank trim black to match my stand sometime this week, I've been tossing arroung the idea of painting the black background right onto the tank as well. Not sure if I like the "permanant-ness" of the painting route though. :dancing:


----------

